# Het. grizzle x blue bar=?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone I have a male tiger grizzle cock paired with a blue bar hen. Do yall have any ideas what I would get? I'm hoping for more blue bars.

Thanks


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

You should get 50% tiger grizzle and 50% non grizzle birds.

Depending on the other modifiers on the tiger grizzle (spread for instance, or check), you may get a few blue bars. Give us a little more info on the cock bird, and a more specific answer would be possible.


----------

